# Finding Lost Souls



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

The world of Demagun V is a grave world, entirely devoted to the graves of the fallen warriors of the Emperor. The vast land was shrouded in green and blue grasses small shrubs and a tree here and there. It was a rather serene world and as such was suited for the purpose it was given. Eternal rest and peace for the dedicated work of the warriors of the Imperium. Hills and valleys rolled and sloped everywhere and in the occasional position there would be a lake or some other small body of water. There were fortifications of course. The Imperium left no world within its borders entirely unguarded. These fortifications seemed like blemishes upon the otherwise beautiful and calm world. Anti-orbital batteries and many other defenses were contained within the rockrete walls of the forts. At first glance the world might only seem to have a purpose to the Imperium and a small one at that. But as of late strange radio frequencies have been detected being emitted from the planet. These weren't the typical frequencies picked up from the fortifications on the planet but of something else. What else might be interested in such a world was unknown....


Zeros stood at the bay, waiting as last minute preparations were being made before drop pods were to be launched down into the atmosphere of Demagun V. The sound of his heavy footsteps was lost among the noise created by the preparations as he stepped to a viewing window, glancing down at the world below him. He had read the initial reports. Strange radio frequencies had been intercepted and had yet to be decoded as to what they actually meant. The signals would be analyzed to see if they had come from human or machine for everything on the planet was automated. servitors maintaining the machines and fortifications. So if these were indeed signals from humans or otherwise than he would have a few questions to be answered by the visitors. But as it stood, Zeros headed to his drop pod, everything prepared for drop. Double checking his equipment and satisfied that everything was in working order he slid his helmet over his head, a hiss signalling the exchange of gasses before an audible click signaled his suit of power armor was completely sealed off from the rest of the environment. His left gauntlet was replaced with a lightning claw, the power source yet to be activated and upon his back was strapped a bolter and holstered at his side was his trusted plasma pistol. Taking seat and securing himself within the pod he issued a few orders to insure the rest of his company was set to go. All in all, three other squads of blood angels would be accompanying him on the initial drop, one of them being a scout regimen. Glancing up, Zeros watched the red flashing light throb and pulse until finally it switched to green and he felt the thrusters eject his pod to the planet's surface. From the surface of Demagun V it would only appear as if a collection of meteors was hurtling towards the ground.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Brother Campus walked slowly to his Drop Pod, he inspected the rest of his squad that was in the Drop Pod already, he always hated drops, he was trained for them, but he felt that the landing was unsafe, expecially since his unforgettable drop in his training, his harness malfuctioned and when they hit the ground he broke his arm and one of his ribs, he still went through the rest of the training mission, even with his disablities. He walked into the Drop Pod, sitting across from him was Brother Sergeant Huluse, there mission on the planet was different from his, he would be with them for the landing and that was it, he was to assist the Blood Angels in there mission, he was oblivius to there mission, he was to be told what to do when he landed, Brother Campus sat and inside his helmet frowned as the Drop Pod started to fall.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Sitting in a relaxed posture on the ground with one knee up and an outstretched arm resting on it by the elbow, was Rosalinde, her Sororitas Helmet resting on the ground beside her, and with distant eyes she stared at a new addition to the scores of graves all over the field.
The wind blew through her locks of white hair and tugged at her crimson convent robe, also blowing around a strange necklace dangling from her outstretched hand.
It was the dogtags of a heroic guardsman resting within the ground right before her, merely a motto and the Aquila stamped into them.
She didn't even really know the guardsman, yet this one solitary man the rest of the universe would never even know about, had sacrificed himself to save many lives, a silent hero of the Imperium.

In respect of that sacrifice Rosalinde had come to Demagun V herself to see the soldier buried. She broke herself from her reverie of reminiscence and thoughts and her vision focused on the dogtags, she easily attached them around her neck and tucked them into her power armour for safe keeping, before slipping her helm back on and standing up.
Her favoured bolter swung from its straps around her armour as she did so, roughly resuming her original disposition and heading back to the Imperial Fort where she could contact her sisters.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

. . . Transition to the materium in 5.. 4.. 3.. 2.. 1.. 
The small vessel shuddered as it passed through the gateway back into the materium, it was a small dinky ship, a trader vessel that had been requisitioned by her for her mission.
After the debacle in the fenix sector, where mutation had nearly claimed a new founding chapter of space marines, and threatened to subvert the population of several planets, she was here to present the last honours to some of the heroes of that battle.

In it's hold were 10 coffins, each adorned with the imperial aquila, each made of carapace, with a crystal part revealing the body inside. Each carried a novice battlesister, who had given their life to save the planet, even the subsector.

They were to be buried here, with full honours. She had personally promised such to the cannoness, who had tasked these novices to aid her in countering the mutation. 
'And to show them the deepest heat of battle.'
They had seen it.. and had defeated it, fearlessly, they had engaged the enemy that was behind the fenix debacle, and had disabled it, stalling it long enough for reinforcements to finish it.

Toro moved up to Daniela, who was standing beside one of the coffins.
'Begging the lady's pardon, I have taken the liberty of transmitting our hail and welcome to the Sororitas fortress on the planet, they have given us landing coordinates.'
Daniela nodded, 'Good.. have the servitors put the coffins into the lander, we will be on our way then.' She looked at him, he was still standing there, impassive.
'There is something else isn't there?'
'Not much off note, there is a blood angel strike cruiser orbitting the planet.'
'Really now.. that is odd, I thought they took their dead to their own fortress, what could they be up to here?'
'Their data systems are well closed, I could inquire, but it would be noticed.'
'That won't be nescessary, I will inquire with the sororitas on the planet, they probably know more.'
Almost unoticable, his shoulders drooped a bit, She knew howmuch he loved poking his nose into 'secure' databanks. Their security often proved no match for his cryptographic and analysis skills.
'We're here to honour the dead, not to annoy blood angels.'
'Yes, ma'am.' The autosavant's servo's clicked and he turned, walking off to make arrangements for the landing.
Daniela went back to her own cabin, pouring a drink for herself, she looked out the viewport, seeing the cruiser as they made orbit, she saw a few pods disengage from the cruiser and head for the planet.
'Hmm odd.. you'd think they'd use normal landers unless they think there's some kind of trouble.. maybe I Should poke my nose into this.. it IS my job afterall..'
She grinned a bit, yes, poking her nose into things that shouldn't be poked was her job. As inquisitor, she was the silent watcher, that battled those who would tear the empire apart from the inside. If there's space marines here, there was trouble, and it would be her task to make sure that it was dealt with properly.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Jeddon Curion trudged down the corridor slowly, his darting eyes attempting to absorb all the information the could. Anyone watching might have thought the psyker was succeeding but the reality was far from it; he was glancing so fast around that everything was basically just a blur, with his mind unable to figure it out enough to slow down. A basic guardsman stood on either side of him, ready to restrain or comfort Jeddon if anything went wrong, and it appeared very likely today due to his jumpy attitude. He had caused some panic two days before when he had foreseen a meteor strike housing the red heading for the planet. High up officials had been relieved when it appeared to be the Space Marines of the Blood Angels and not some apocalyptic invasion force.

Jeddon and a few others entered into a courtyard and they moved to enter the three Chimeras. The Imperial Guard were on their way to rendezvous with the Space Marines as they landed and try to discover how to be of use. Suddenly mid-trip Jeddon tensed. His left hand tightened around his staff as if eager to use it as a weapon and his other hand fell to his laspistol. Both guardsmen also tensed ready to restrain him at the best moment. For about a minute all was still apart from the psyker's twitching eye, then he suddenly relaxed and let out a long sigh.
"I nearly lost it there." Jeddon told one of his guards jokingly, seemingly not realising that one eyebrow was still hovering a little bit above the other. . .


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

As Rosalinde walked back along a light trodden path to the Imperial fort, something in the sky caught her attention.
A meteor shower of some description, Rosalinde tilted her head slightly in confusion, wondering why she hadn't been told about it earlier, not really remembering any asteroid fields that had an imminent path collision with this planet.
Although... it did become obvious at one point in the meteors' descent, as no meteor she knew of had atmospheric brakes.

"Drop pods," was the immediate conclusion, though in Rosalinde's opinion a meteor shower would have been comforting in comparison to what the arrival of Space Marines could herald.
Rosalinde lifted her bolter and raised the scope to her eye, roughly zooming in awkwardly on one of the drop pods, finding the Chapter symbol of the Blood Angels.
Now she was really confused, and very determined to find out what was going on, so she approximated where the drop pods were landing and made her way there instead.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

(on a side note here, if anybody wants to join as an antagonist other than chaos marines, please let me know)

Zeros felt the anti grav brakes kick in and slow their decent but only enough so that the drop pod didn't smash into oblivion when it impacted with the hard ground. Within a brief moment the pods smashed into the planet, kicking up dirt, rock and other debris. Blast hinges sent the doors free as the restraining harnesses unlatched from his shoulders. Immediately the Blood Angels departed from the pods, circling up and establishing a line as Zeros calmly stepped from his own pod, surveying the area around him. They had landed in an open field, yet to be used for any graves. Off to the west he could see one of the fortifications. Shouldering his bolter he glanced around once more. He had received report that a marine from another chapter would be joining them, yet he saw no such person around. "he can catch up", Zeros thought to himself. He hadn't the time to wait around. His company was on it's way to another sector to repel an ork invasion when he had been told to re-route here. "Antenor, move out the the fortifications due west. report your findings.", the vox crackling as he issued his command to the scout sergeant. The other two squads formed up around him and headed east. Something here didn't feel right to him yet he couldn't place his finger on what.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Arkias Ironfisted. Mass Murderer. Blood Boiler. Slaughterer of the Pergius Rift. Standing on the bridge of the frigate _Ironson_ Arkias looked around in the dim light, he picked out thirty or so cultists working on ancient green glowing consoles each one wearing the silver and gold markings of the IV Legion or as they were known the Iron Warriors. Arkias turned towards the bridge doors and walked towards them, a series of mush moving up from his back into his head as they slid apart. 

Arkias came out into a long hallway that ran the length of the ancient and corrupt ship, above him the stars shorn through a extremly tough glass that all ships of the _Ironson_ class had built upon them. The Siegebreaker twitched slightly as he walked past a cultist who dropped too his knees and hid his face from the Iron Warrior, a mane of scraggly black hair dropping from his soulders. Arkias continued walking, coming out into a large hanger that took up most of the ships rear, a ancient Stormbird nestled between a pair of Thunderhawks four metres away, at its front stood the twenty members of his squad known as the Ironbreakers. 

The Ironbreakers spun towards him with one swift movements, not one resembled the other each ones armour highly ornate, some wore chain mail much like him while others wore plate armour but all were Iron Warriors. They split into two rows as Arkias walked down the middle and placed Seigebreaker upon the nose of the Stormbird and said "Prepare to pillage my brothers! The Pavilion Of Four calls!" they roared and began too board the transport, each one placing a hand upon his shoulder as they did.

There was a hiss of steam and whoosh of air as the Stormbird lifted into the air, its nose angling towards the green glowing Void Sheilds as it slowly pushed through them, the metal glowing orange in the heat as it was thrown tumbling in the warp, its destination growing ever bigger.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"Oooooh they've landed," cooed Jeddon a moment before the vox confirmed it, "and Zeros is leading them, what fun."
"Who's he?" questioned a guardsman.
"Who's who?" was Jeddon's confused response.
"Zeros."
"Who?"
"Zeros! The man who you said is leading the Blood Angels."
"The Blood Angels! Holy Throne what are they doing here, and more importantly I didn't bring a welcome cake! Without a welcome cake they'll think we're bad hosts!"
"Calm down Jeddon I'm sure they won't mind." comforted one of the soldiers but he was already panicking.
"We have to turn back," was the psyker's conclusion, "and bake one as quickly as we can. But then we'll be late! Oh how could you all not mention their arrival. And... and, oh wait a minute never mind, there's one under the seat."
"Was that always there?" one man whispered to the person next to him and was answered with a shrug. . .


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

The Lander glided out of the small cruiser's launch bay, it had barely enough room for it, and slowly descended from orbit to the monastery. The marines had landed not all that far from it, so going there would be a good start.
Toro, open a hail to the monastery, there was a crackle, and her vox system activated, the link was open. 'Demagun Monastery, this is the captain of the imperial cruiser 'Starfall', we have launched our landing craft, our cargo is a squad of Battlesisters from the planet Monetson. Our instructions are to deliver them to you, for burial with full honours that martyrs of the emperium deserve. Please have a detail ready for our arrival.'


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde quickened her pace as she saw the drop pods rapidly make contact with the ground, never failing to confirm their reputation for dramatic and suddenly arrivals. She'd probably been in a drop pod once, and it had almost made her sick with the violent lurches and incredible acceleration, she didn't actually know at the time drop pods were actually _fired_ from the ship.

Most of the time she had cruised around in Immolators and a few Rhinos to get to the battlezone, a little more safer in her opinion, but trust the Space Marines to use drop pods.

They seemed to have landed in a small clearing not far ahead, three Chimeras also appeared to be driving for them, Rosalinde shifted into a light jog crossed the remaining distance, returning to a walk as she passed some of the first drop pods, some of the Blood Angels looking at her idly as she passed.
She figured it would be fastest to talk to the one in charge, quickly scanning helmets and pauldrons and awards as she went, looking for the identifying marks.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Brother Campius' drop pod was on target, it was headed for his renduizuis point to meet the Blood Angels, the rest of the squad would then take a Rhino transport and head to where they were supposed to be. The Machine Spirit in the Drop Pod said in its mattalic voice, renduizus point moved, Campuis felt the Pod turn slightly. The squad of Blood Angels below saw as a Black, White and Red Drop Pod hit the ground about thirty metres from thier position, the doors opened, and Brother Campuis came out, his Black Armour blended with the Drop Pods colours, the Sergeant came out behind Campuis, and said to the Blood Angels "hes one of my best men, dont lose him" and with a pat on the back the Sergeant jogged off with the rest of the squad towards where the Rhino Transport would be droped.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The Stormbird was alight as it fell too the planet below, pieces of wing section tumbled away as the ship burned, its pilot struggling to keep the ship top side up. Arkias sat in the large troopbay, the Ironbreakers sat around him, each one muttering "Death too the servants of the False Emperor" the Stormbird tore apart, the cockpit flying away as its pilot was burned by broken wires that tangled around him like snakes. The troop bay tumbled away, one of the Ironbreakers being ripped from his harnesses with a scream and falling away, his armour blazing. 

Arkias roared as the troopbay smashed into the ground and ripped dirt upwards, it bounced over the top of a hill and came too a rest near a small stream. The Ironbreakers stumbled out, some of them holding their heads and groaning as they began too get their bearings. A few minutes of silence past as all of the Ironbreakers sat in awe, none of them noticing their leader was gone until there was a blast of red in the sky, Arkias pulled himself up from the wing that had fallen upon him and walked towards the group he grabbed one of his marines and threw him away with ease and said "Lets get moving!" the Iron Warrior he had thrown quickly gathering his fallen weapons and chasing after the group.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros heard his vox channel crackle with the sound of a sister of battle. Listening to the message in full he then replied to her, "Captain, this is Captain Zeros of the Blood Angels. I'm in control of the operations down here. Hold off on your delivery. We're here to investigate reportings of strange messages coming from the fortifications here.", his coice stern in his command. Hearing the impacting of another drop pod he turned to look and saw the marine from the other chapter he was suppose to meet up with. Giving a wave of his right gauntlet for the marine to come over. Looking ahead he saw another sister walking among them and he waved for her to come over as well. He then holstered his bolter on his back as he waited for word from everyone.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred walked slowly on one of the walls of one of the Imperial forts when he saw the drop pods.
''What are the Marines doing here?'' He asked even if no one was near him. He then made his way to the command center.
''Any one know what the Space Marines are doing here?'' He asked. He had been away from the fort for a while before this so he felt a little lost.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

"Arrangements have been made milady, an honour guard will be present on our arrival, I also picked up a transmission from the blood angels, I think you will want to hear this."
Switching over to replay mode, Toro intoned: _"Captain, this is Captain Zeros of the Blood Angels. I'm in control of the operations down here. Hold off on your delivery. We're here to investigate reportings of strange messages coming from the fortifications here"_

'Hmm alright.. I guess I better go poke my nose in, Michael, Deirdre, arrange the burial detail with the monastery, I'm going to take a bike over to them."

As her Valkyrie landed, the hatch opened, 40 sisters had formed an honour line 20 on each side, several more came up to the ramp and after a few exchanges and salutes, the 10 coffins were each carried by four sisters into the monastery.

Daniela put on her helmet and quietly took her bike out the side door, watching the solemn procession for a moment before she got on. Toro, time for a ride.
"Yes, Milady." The savant replied with a slight groan, he hated driving on these things, especially with the inquisitress on the wheel, she had taken a habit of driving rather beyond what was considered 'safe'.
"I have surveyed our ship's sensor systems, another drop pod has landed near them, I have also picked up several other blips on our auspex, it seems that others have been attracted to this planet, their signatures do not match any Imperial recognition codes. One of the vessels came directly from the warp, dangerously close to orbit, and is currently on a crash course, there is a 32% chance it will burn up in the atmosphere, and 67% chance it will crash hard into the planet. Unless it's occupants are well protected, they will not survive. However, the form of descent did not seem to be a crash from initial movement, suggesting that this is a controlled crash and it's occupants most likely will survive."
"Ok, I'll inform our marine friends we have company."

The engine revved up, and they sped off towards the landing site, her familiar barely able to keep up, it beeped as the neared the defensive perimiter, and she slowed down, upon seeing the inquisitorial I on her shoulder pad, the blood angels looked warily, but let her pass.

She easily picked out the commander, standing there with a marine from another chapter and a battlesister who had probably been sent by the monastery to inquire in person what was going on.
She pulled off her helmet and shook her hair free as she got off, then walked over.
'Hello Captain' She smiled cheerfully. 'I am inquisitress Daniela, sorry for poking my nose into things, but that's my job. So I hope you don't mind. I decided to bring my autosavant along, his skills at decyphering encrypted messages and the like should be quite invaluable.'


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Kragnor let out a low growl as he stepped out of the troop bay of his personnel thunder hawk gunship “Khorns Fist”, the rest of his selected task group departing from four other thunder hawks landing in a messy line. He had bought with him 50 marines. 24 Berzerkers, 20 brother slaughterers armed with bolter and other heavy weapons and 6 terminators along with transport vehicles. It was a pity he could not bring the rest of his warband so that he could tear this pathetic world of the dead apart but he had been given a task.

Warmaster Abaddon had given him a special task to complete and complete it he must as his prize would be great! If he successful he would be allowed to lead the vanguard of his next black crusade. The honour he would bring khorn would guarantee him Daemon hood. Still while he was here he would crush as many worshipers of the false god as he could and any else who dared get in his way.

“Lord Kragnor your land raider awaits and the troops are ready to move on your command.” It was Skull champion Anaxe. He was loyal and hade been with him from his days as a space wolf. 
“Then we leave!” Kragnor bellowed loudly entering his personal land raider with booming foot prince. Once inside his land raider he stood holding a hand rail attached to the sealing. “SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE, GLORY TO KRAGNOR, GLORY TO THE WORLD EATER, GLORY TO KHORNE!” he roared over the vox network to his men. It was easily heard outside the land raider and a both the roar of the other engines of this forces various vehicles. 

Just as he was about to hit the door close button by the side of his land raider he noticed something roaring through orbit. To leaser men with less experience they would appear as meteorites showering to the floor but to Kragnor it was obvious what they were. Astartes drop pods. He smiled.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

(Sorry im late, couldn't get to the internet.)

Melstip and his three brother raptors slipped out off the stormbird. They landed on the ground and spread out in case they had been spotted. They hadn't. The Night Lords Ship, Silent Strike had delivered him to his destination quickly. Not being noticed by the Blood angels fleet. There were servants of the false emperor here, and Melstip wanted them dead. Without a word, he and his brother raptors leapt into the nights sky. Landing next too a small abandoned farm, the raptors silently went inside. Melstip smiled and said "Bring the stormbird here drop off the rest off our brothers at the indicated positions. The loyalist dogs won't know what hit them." A minute later and the door opened and 10 tactical Night lords walked in, arranged themselves in positions and awaited their lords command.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred walked out of the command room since every one there knew as much as he did, so he decided to wait for the Marines to do someting.
''I think I am going to take a nap, wake me if anything of interest happens.'' He said to a guard that stood nearby.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

What a frustrating chore, Astartes all looked the same to Rosalinde and there were a lot of them around, fortunately the captain saw her and made his position known.
With a short sigh of relief, Rosalinde made her way over to the captain and quickly saluted in respect.

"Captain, might I inquire as to why the Blood Angels' presence was required on this planet? It's a grave world for the Emperor's sake and you're arriving in drop pods," Rosalinde said formally, hand falling back to rest on the bolter hanging around her.

Space Marines certainly were intimidating figures, towering over Rosalinde holding bolters far more casually than she had to hold hers, the grand power armour covering their forms standing as a challenge against anything that may seek to break through it.
They seemed so natural in their power armour, the way they stood, or moved, almost as if they were born to be in that armour.
She guessed in a strange way, they were, but it had more to do with the Black Carapace, something the Sisters of Battle would never experience.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Campuis walked towards the Blood Angels commander, he looked at him and said, "what is my mission here, i have been kept in the dark for too long, it angers me that i have came down from my Strike cruiser and i dont even know what my mission is, if you were not my brother i would strike you down, but that would unwise"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

The Chimeras slew to a halt and people started exiting them. Jeddon hurried ahead of them, his staff in one hand and a large chocolate cake balanced precariously on the other. Anyone looking at his face would see that his eyes were dilated which meant his powers were active which was probably the reason why he was moving at triple the speed of all the other guardsmen.
"Zeros, good to see you," Jeddon said cheerily, "I brought you a welcome cake." He turned and passed it to another Blood Angel standing nearby. As he turned to Campuis he snorted to withhold a laugh and failed quite badly, "Hey Campuis it's good... hehe... It's good to see you... you... Hahaha..." When he finally regained control of himself he turned to the Battle Sister and his eyes narrowed to slits and his grip tightened on his staff, "Rosalinde... I'd say it's a pleasure to meet you but I don't like lying. Just remember this: I've got my eye on you." Finally he turned to Inquisitress Daniela and Jeddon's face split into a massive grin, "Dani! It's _fantastic_ to see you again, we must spend a night remembering old times. It'll be great fun!" He seemed even more delighted to see her that Zeros and started to shuffle forward eagerly as if to give her a hug...

((OOC: I'll be gone Monday to Thursday though I might be able to get in a post in the morning tomorrow. I'll also leave it up to all of you as to whether you've actually met my character before. . .))


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde paused momentarily as she saw a psyker positively hurtle over to the small gathering, she turned towards the new arrival and blinked a few times, raising an eyebrow.
She didn't know whether to laugh, sit there in an awkward silence, grumble at the psyker or purge the heretic.

"A psyker... Emperor save me," Rosalinde groaned, covering her visor with a palm. She'd had a few bad encounters with Imperial psykers, she'd always thought of something inconvenient when they were getting it in their head to read her mind again, or sometimes when they blasted away an entire squad, or when the entire squad blasted the psyker away, anyway she looked at it psykers were never her favourite to be around.

Though she was amused at the psyker bringing a welcome cake, she was a little disturbed when told she was going to be watched.
_Brilliant, I don't know what's worse, that my thoughts aren't private or what I do isn't private, Emperor give me patience,_ Rosalinde thought.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

As the land raider crushed swaths of tombs stones as it drove towards their destination. How far it was unknown to any. All they could do was follow the tracker signal it was giving out. Their prize could lay on the other side of the planet for all they knew. It mattered little to Kragnor. Where ever it was he would find it.

"My lord." A strained voice said from the back of the troop compartment. Kragnor knew who it was before he had even looked. The vile sorcerer Akman. Kragnor only bought him with him at all as a tool like a auspex.

"What is it filth?" Kragnor said his voice laden with hate for the weakling witch. 

"I am detecting something...something familiar. Warp tainted brothers are here."

"More world eaters?" Questioned Kragnor with interest.

"No I would be able to sense their mindlessness."

Before he even managed to finish the insult Kragnor thrust his fist into his stomach, winding the sorcerer. "Never speak of your superiors like that worm. Now what are they doing here?" He would never ask him if they seek what they seek as he did not even trust the filthy witch this that information.

"I cannot tell my master." Akman said his voice covered in paid from the hit.

Kragnor turned away. If they did not seek his prize they're presence here could be a gift. It would distract the bulk of the imperial forces allowing him to claim his prize.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Daniela frowned upon the arrival of the manic psyker, almost recoiling as he wants to hug her, her hand resting on the small slender pistol at her side. The flechette rounds would easily rip though the man's flesh, and their biotoxin would do the rest. But he was an emperor's servant, if an abominable one at that.
Icily she replied:'I do not believe we have yet met, if we had, I am sure I would recall the event.' Turning back to the blood angel captain, 'Captain, the sensors of my ship detected multiple landings elsewhere on the planet, not displaying any imperial callsigns, my guess is, others are looking for whatever those transmissions are, so we better make haste with whatever we are going to do.'
Clicking on her com, she relayed to Michael at the monastery. 'Michael, get the shooting star refuelled as fast as possible, I think we'll be needing it's speed and guns soon enough.'


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred could not sleep so he decided to go to check the drop pods, and so he ordered a chimera driver to drive him there. After a short while he got there. And when he exited the chimera he saw a psyker, a Sister of Battle, a Inquisior and a number of Space Marines. He walked to them.
''Hello loyal servants of the Emperor.'' He said to them.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Campuis looked at the psyker, and thought, _who in the Emperors name is this, and why does he know my name_? Though no one could see it, Campuis frowned, he didnt like that he was known by a psyker, he would have to watch that little guy, he would also have to make sure he dosent get possesed and kill his body guards.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

After several hours of travel inside his land raider Kragnor was getting agitated. H flexed his fingers and his toes and looked around the landraider. His terminator bodyguards stood there like statues but he knew that even inside the land raider they were vigilant for danger. They were a proud site for him. It was rare for a chaos lord to have so much devotion and loyalty from his followers. 

The words of the psyker still buzzing around his mind. Contacting the other chaos bands would be difficult if he chose to take this coarse of action. They had no vox link to each other so the only way he could hope to contact them is from the disgusting fiend at the back of the land raider. Akman. But he had to find out their intentions....

"Akman." boomed Kragnor. His head slowly turned towards his bullying master. "I am using your curse to contact the other chaos mar..." Before he could finish his order Akman interrupted.

"Night lords and Iron warriors..." he paused for a moment "My honourable lord.

Kragnor growled at the sorcerer insolents. "Give them my greetings and request why they are here. That is all. " Kragnor turned and started walking back to his place. Then added, " Say anything more and I will kill you myself." He then sate back down and returned to his thoughts. He wanted answers and he wanted them now.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The Iron Warriors came over a rise and found themselves facing a old farm, Arkias hissed saying "Night Lords" as his bionic eye picked up thirteen green outlines within, he got several weapon signals and smiled as he found the leader and raised Siegebreaker too fire. He stopped suddenly as a signal from a Chaos Marine force blasted into his ears he snarled and replied "I dont know who or what you are but i suggest you stay out of my way!" he turned back towards the farm and said "Ironbreakers follow me in" and began too charge forwards, lightning claw reaching up into the air.
Arkias burst into the farm shouting "Im home!" and swatted away a Night Lords tactical marine, he smashed through the wall and quickly got back up as Arkias suddenly stopped and burst out in laughter saying "Sons Of Night! I offer you a alliance!".


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Melstip wasnt suprised by the iron warriors entrance. They werent silent and could be heard a mile off. "What a good idea from a metal head." He turned as he heard the Khornite followers words and said "Khornite this is Melstip of the Night Lord Legion. I believe that we are all after the same prize. However i must warn you all i have stirke forces all over this world ready to strike. If we are having an alliance then i will begin assualting Imperial Guard facilities immediatly. If not then you will meet your end here as well." He looked at Arkais and said "Shall we move out, if you can keep up with us with all your implants."


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Arkias snarled aloud and pointed Siegebreaker at the the Night Lord named Melstip and laughed saying "You dare intimidate me? I was wipping Races from the mortal realm once you was a mere Initiate! I have led countless Billions too their deaths! Now shall we leave Orphan?" he dwarfed every Night Lord within the farm and thought to himself 'If these try anything i will please more than one God this night and let out a silent chuckle.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Melstip just looked at him and said "I don't think so metal head. Now if you don't mind im going to do the gods work and destroy these filthly false emperor servants." Melstip nodded to his men. The tactical marines boarded a rhino while he and his men leapt into the nights air, the iron warriors following them.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Jeddon looked at Rosalinde incredulously despite her not actually saying anything.
"I can't read minds!" he spluttered, "what do you think I am some kind of freak? _You're_ a freak... Bitch!" Jeddon turned around and gasped. "Freddie? It's been too long. It must have been... It must have been this morning when I last saw you. Still pretending to be a Commissar I see. So how is my little Freddie Fruitcake." Grinning he spun round to Daniela completely oblivious to her negative reactions to him and whispered rather loudly, "you in luck Dani, I think Freddie here's got the hots for you. . ."


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde just stared at the psyker incredulously, she'd just been insulted for thinking about something that was true, THINKING. She seriously considered putting a bolt in the psyker's leg to see if he'd make any more sense whilst he was in pain, but she took a deep breath, this had to be some kind of cruel test by the Emperor, she wouldn't fail it.

Her fingers drummed on her bolter in temptation, though she didn't do anything she figured the message would get across.
_Why a psyker, father? Why!?_ Rosalinde thought in despair, frowning a little.

She noticed the arrival of a Commissar no less, and the psyker responded to him much the same way he responded to the rest of this little gathering: with obscurity.
Seeing a Commissar brought back a few amusing memories when she was given control of a guardsmen squad after the traitor guardsmen had made a point to kill all the Commissars first. It was a bit inappropriate but Rosalinde had stolen one of the late Commissar's hats when her squad was acting up, she never shot any of them but they certainly got the point and behaved after that.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Kestra Coran stood by the hanger of the Crior Usulem, a raided ship that he and his followers had taken by using psychic mind control and looked over his followers that surrounded the four valkyries. They were a ragged assortment dressed in stolen and battle scarred combat armour stolen from raids upon imperial space. Their numbers (54 to be precise) and their poor weaponry las pistols meant they were often underestimated yet these humans were not merely humans. They were psykers, ranging from weak to strong in their abilities yet they were beyond men and even astartes were not safe from their powers

They surrounded Kestra and he looked upon them with a mixture of pride an disgust. His power armour was tinted with the gold inlay of the thousand sons and his bladed staff glinted in the light. His small honour guard of 2 alpha class psykers and 8 beta class (better know as the invidales) stood around him, power swords at their side and carapace armour glinting in the searchlights that blazed upon the valkyries

Kestra faced his followers and smiled as he buckled on his helmet.
"We will claim this world. Tzeentch's will must be done"
their was a roar that reverberated around the hanger yet Coran's mind was else where as he moved into the valkyries.

"Converge upon the farm. Silently. Jump rope descent"

They swooped down upon the farm gliding in and the psykers dropped forming a ring around the farms moving seemlessly in. A psychic communication came as life signals were established. High above in the 4th valkyrie Kestra and his 10 elite bodyguards listened to the reports of the psykers. 

"In through the roof. Command them to drop their weapons. Use the will."
Commanded Kestra. The invidales merely nodded as the valkyrie plummeted into a controlled dive. Together they jumped and Kestra felt the rush of air and the sickening crunch as they crashed through the ceiling. 

"Drop your weapons" commanded the invidales and Kestra enforced his own will
"Drop your weapons" he echoed as the remaining psykers burst through the door laspistols raised and the warp energy within them

"Or maybe we could come to some agreement"
A smile flittered across his face


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Arkias suddenly turned on his heel, warp energies whipping around Siegebreaker and snarled "Witch!" his men suddenly lowered their weapons much to his disarray, he grabbed the nearest in Siegebreaker and lifted him so they were face to face and said "Coward" before firing the inbuilt weapon. The green blast utterly incinerated his marine and took the roof away from the farm, illuminating the night sky. He turned towards the rest of his Iron Warriors and shouted "Pick up your weapons before i kill you myself! Do not let these Creatures intimidate you!" He prepared to fight off the enemy when the Thousand Son Marines said "Or maybe we could come too a agreement".


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Mista had just arrived on the planet with a long robe that covered her body and hide her face in the shadows. This would make it hard for people to recognized her or to tell if she was even a daemonhost. She had let her hair grow to cover her small horns on her head. She began to look around hoped that no one had pick up her psychic presence when she teleported down or saw her. Regardless she would have to move soon before anyone came here. Then again where was here. She had not landed in the area that she was supposed to. It look like something had gone wrong and she had ended up in a small forest instead. She could not find any paths and had no navigation equipment. Attempting to use any psychic powers right now was to far risky as it could be detected. Thus she would have to walk a random direction. She was bounded to meet up with someone eventually on this planet. Thus she decided to go east or what she thought was east.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros nearly tore his helmet off as the chaos broke around him. Order needed to be restored if things were to operate on any sort of level. His near vampiric looks were rather obvious as he growled to them all, drawing his plasma pistol and pointing it directly at the manic psyker, "Listen here worm. I have no time for your games so sit and be quiet!" His plasma pistol still trained on the psyker he looked around to all the others. His hate of psykers partly drew from the fact that though not a full blown psyker like some, had the ability to force a minute portion of the warp to his whim. His midnight black eyes looking between everyone assembled there until they finally fell upon Rosalinde. His armor was near ancient by the rest of the astartes standards and as such lent a more ancient quality to Zeros. His eyes peering directly into hers before he spoke. "For those that don't know me I am Captain Zeros of the Blood Angels, leading this operation here. We're here investigating strange signals coming from this planet.", turning to Daniela "Get to work on decyphering those signals. I want to know their meaning. "Campuis, you're coming with me to investigate these newcomers. Everyone else I want making preparations to make a stand at that bastion there. I want low orbit sweeps running continuously. Nobody else is making planetfall without my knowledge." Turning to the Commisar, "I may need some heavy support depending on what we find at these drop zones. Be ready." Switching the vox channel to his own cruiser, "I want fourth, fifth, eighth and ninth companies ready to deploy on my word." Lowering his weapon from the psyker and lifting his helmet back to his head, his speech turning into the mechanical transmission of the vox in his helmet halfway through his talking, "You psyker, are coming with me if you cherish your life"


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde's attention rapidly diverted to Zeros from the suddenness of his actions, hefting around a plasma pistol wasn't exactly a casual gesture, as there was a reason she didn't carry one herself.
She stood formally at attention and watched the Captain, slightly unnerved when those black eyes locked gaze with hers, but she held herself calmly.

Rosalinde had come to this planet as a respect to the guardsman who had saved her, rapidly being employed in the service of the Blood Angels wasn't exactly great in her opinion, but if it achieved the Emperor's Will in the end, all would be justified.
It would be interesting to work with the Imperial Guard again, though defending wasn't really her strong point, she could hold the line if needs must, her skill with a bolter often inciting panic amongst her enemies when people who looked important had a tendency for their heads to explode.
A brief moment of sorrow passed over Rosalinde as she remembered the heroic guardsman, a chaos marine had shot him in the lower back, the bolt fragments didn't reach enough vital organs to instantly kill him, and instead he died slowly in Rosalinde's arms.
_Why couldn't I save him...? I hate war..._ Rosalinde thought mournfully.

She merely saluted Zeros once again to confirm obedience before heading over to one of the Chimeras, not really taken to the idea of walking back to the Fort.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Campuis spook up to the Blood Angels Commander, and said "finally i get my orders, now lets get going, i would rather be with my own chapter then with any one else" Campuis dosnet dislike the Blood Angels, but he dosent trust them, he beileves that the Relics they follow are artifacs of the Dark Gods and should be distroyed, even if they werent from the Dark Gods, then al least the Blood Angels would stop losing presiase Gene Seed to get them.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Daniela nodded quietly, then turned to her familiar as it came buzzing up to her, bleeping and lights flickering on it's systems. 'What is it scoot? Hmm.. ok, this is Not good.. Captain.. I suggest we call in some serious reinforcements, my familiar's psytracker has just picked up a large influx of psychic energy where there is supposed to be none.
From what these scans tell me, there are at least Multiple alfa level psychers acting in concert. I think we better call upon the adepta sororitas in addition to your people. I will see if I can contact someone from the Ordo Malleus to send us some reinforcements.'
She turned to Toro, 'Toro, log onto the blood angel battlebarge, and get to work on those signals, combine their sensing array with ours and pinpoint their source, deploy our sensor beacons from the starfall, I want to have a look at what the hell is happening with that psycher blip. Get us a visual on that spot and patch it through to the command systems here.'
Toro nodded as he walked to the command rhino, patching into the systems, he began clicking and working on the cogitator, in orbit, systems activated on the blood angel barge, a couple of tech marines looking rather surprised as he logged onto the systems, but were reassured from a vox from the planet confirming the logon. Meanwhile the starfall opened it's two launch bays, and fired 2 missiles, deploying their surveilance sattelites around the planet. One of them aiming it's spy systems onto a farmhouse, zooming in, it relayed it's data through the starfall back to the command rhino, displaying the traitor Landraider and rhino's parked near it, as well as the 4 valkyries.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Melstip just looked at the sorcerors and laughed as they commanded he and his men to drop their weapons. He watched Arkais kill one of his marines in frustration, Melstip looked around and only the tactical squad members lowered their weapons. His three chosen entourage still pointed them at the newcomers. Melstip walked over "I am Melstip, Lord of this band of Night lords. You want an alliance as well?! Well it suits my need. The more of us the more chance we can end the lives of the False Emperors servants lives. Whoever takes charge me and my men are prepared to strike. I have strike forces in all key locations just waiting for the signal. Silent Strike, dissrupt all communications leaving the world, and space now."


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

'Starfall, begin plotting a firing solution, charge lance battery, fire on my command.'
'Starfall here, moving into position, firing solution calculations plotted, ready to begin bombardment'
Daniela turned to the blood angel captain. 'I'm no military genius, opening fire on them now might reveal we are on to them, on the other hand, now might be able to hit them with their pants down. Shall I deploy the lance strike?'


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

*Remus Maximus...he decided to wake up finally*

"*groan* hhmhhmhhmm...wha..where...who....*groans some more*"

Light shone into Remus Maximus' eyes as he woke from what felt like an eternal slumber. Maximus pushed himself off the ground and stretched his limbs, in an attempt to get the blood flowing again.

Maximus gazed out from his secluded tree at the serene landscape that seemingly expanded out as far as the eye could see. Movement on the horizon caught his attention, focusing in on the spot Maximus saw what looked like an Imperial fortification and Space Marine Drop Pods. Taking his gaze to the sky he saw the familiar haze of a shattered atmosphere, broken by the assault of incoming Drop Pods.

Turning he picked up his plasma pistol and stowed it in it's holster and slung his Power Axe into its straps to hold it by his side. Taking a huge breathe he filled his lungs and turned in the direction of the fortifications and Drop Pod landing site. Then he ran.

He ran towards civilisation, he ran towards hope. Hope that someone could give him the answers he was seeking. He was he and why, why did he come from the Warp to be delivered on this forsaken planet.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred just looked att the psyker trying not to laugh.
''Freddie Fruitcake, where did you get that from?'' He asked calmly.
''I will se to it that the Guard on this planet is ready to serve you Captain Zeros.''


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

"Do not open fire yet Daniela. If we are unable to decypher these signals than perhaps these cowards aleady have. Even if we do decipher them I would like to know what brings them to this planet as well and what their intentions are. Blasting them off the face of this world would rid me of them but I need information as well." Zeros felt a pressure on his mind, knowing full well it was coming from the collection of psykers off in the distance. Turning to Campuis as they headed towards the nearest transport, "You're more than welcome to continue with your own chapter. I have questions as to why they're leaving you here with me."


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Daniela nodded. 'Starfall, do not fire, keep scanning orbit for enemy vessels and planetfalls.' following Zeroes to the transport, she continued 'I would venture the same as us, their timing is a bit too perfect for my liking. Toro should at least have a proper fix on where the signals are coming from, I'll have my valkyrie rendezvous with our armoured column, and we can use it to send ahead some people to begin investigating before our main force arrives.'


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Arkias had began to chuckle maniaclly saying "This is a bunch......We have a Orphan, a Witch and me!" he pulled himself up to full height and flexed Siegebreaker into the air as a green glow began to amit around it he pointed one of the claws at the Thousand Son and said "Last time i can tell you were running from those Ferals that the Imperials call the Space Wolves" he then turned to Melstip and said "You have no Primarch your legion is Orphaned thus i am the logical choice for leader i will not take orders from a witch or a coward who hides in the shadows" he new this would anger both of the other forces and in all honesty hoped it did.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

He still hade recived a answer from the pshycic message Akmen had sent to the choas leaders on the planet but he did not care much for the answer. He did'nt need them and could do just fine on his own! But it would increase his chances of obtaining his prize if he did'nt have to deal with other worshippers of choas as well. He turned to Akmen "Tell them that I except their alliance but I will do as I please on my own grounds. I do not take commands from no man!" He and his convoy kept heading for their desitination and would destroy any thing that got in their way as was their orginale plane

A voice crackled in his vox bead "Sir are auspex is reading a group of Imperial forces up ahead." 

"Details." demanded Kragnor.

"A handful of space marine drop pods and a few imperial guard chimerias. Coarse of action?"

Under normal circumstances Kragnor wouldn’t have hesitated to engage the imperial dogs. But with these numbers and the importance of the mission he was not to sure...But his men would be eager for blood lust and so was he! "Engage!" He yelled. Kragnor smiled to him self soon he would be wetting his blade with the blood of his enemies.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Kestra felt his bile rise at the slight to his honour
"The wolves attacked without warning. The iron warriors rarely attacked unless they were armed with greater weapons than their opponents."

He laughed
"Your primarch, a lesser son and a lesser prince we all know he joined chaos to hide behind greater powers than he."

He smirked as the iron warrior's temper rose
"Thats the pleasantries completed. I suggest that we lead together for the powers of psyker, machine and fear are greater united than divided. Together we can take this world. Alone we may fall"


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

*BEEP* *BEEP* *BEEP* Scoot began beeping loudly. Daniela immediately turned to the machine. 'What's the problem? Emperor's golden throne! INCOMING! WE GOT HOSTILES COMING FOR US! My familiar is reading a landraider, at least 6 rhino's, and a contigent of marines on foot, psytracker indicates 1 psycher among the forces, they're heading straight for us!'


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

BEEEEMMMM, BEEEMMMMM: The las cannon sponsors on the side of Kragnors landraider opened up throwing a Imperial guard chimeria into the air with in a torrent of heat. He could hear the bolters on the rhinos firing as well on various targets. The vehicles would drop his men of just in front of the enemy so that they could get grips with them up close and bloody!

It was only a atter of time before they were in assult range!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Surveying the battlefield, Daniela took a quick stock of the advancing line of tanks, as one of the chimera's next to her exploded, she used the vox in hers. 'Starfall come in, Starfall, Rain of light, relaying coordinates, 34 dash 24 Bravo Kilogram, NOW'
'Roger, this is Starfall, plotting firing solution, ready to fire on your mark.'
Looking again at the line of advancing rhino's spearheaded by the landraider, she bit her lip, taking a quick look to Toro, he nodded once.'FIRE!'
The sky brightened, as if a second sun suddenly appeared, then with a crackling thunderblast, a large white flash came down. The explosion was horrendous, and Daniela ducked into the chimera, shielding herself from the glare, as she looked, she noted the landraider was still moving forward, the blast had missed it only by 4 meters, instead, one rhino was reduced to smoldering ashes, though she could see movement coming from the impact crater, some of it's occupants had survived the massive cannon blast.
She looked again to Toro, but he was already bleeping message to the Starfall for another blast, maybe they could get another shot off and manage to disable that command vehicle. Scoot's built in psytracker had localized their psyker, he was in there, Toro was already using the tracking information to coordinate with the cruiser's gun crew for the second impact.
'Make this one a Melta torpedo, we want that landraider Destroyed before it gets near.'


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Kragnor let out a growl how annoyance as the landraider was shook wildly by the lane blast that had decimated one of his rhinos just a few meters away! He knew that his landraider wad the intended target and that he would not be so lucky when the ship in orbit fired again.

Six marines clambered out of the blacked remains of the rhino. One was on fire and laughing manically. He let of a round from his bolter into the air then fell to the floor dead. Another was crawling along on his arms his armour now resembling more the black legions then the world eaters! He would not last for long.

Kragnor was happy to see that skull champion Brakon had survived the blast...barely. His left arm was a tattered lump of flesh and gore. He pointed his glowing power sword towards the imperials to rally his men towards their lines.

"Full speed ahead!" Kragnor boomed "no time for weapon fire!" with that all of the vehicles zoomed forward closing the distance fast. Surely the puppet of the corpse god would not risk firing a lance battery at such close range....


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Something caught Mista eyes. It was a very bright light. It was coming north of her position. It looked to be an orbital bombardment. It looks like their was fighting of some kind. Perhaps they would have the answers. Thus she began to make her way to the battlefield. She began to focus on her psychic powers. She would need to use them but as she tried to summon them the chains that kept the daemon under control began to interfere with her powers. It was hard for her to manifest the right psychic power. She began to put more energy into it but she had put to much and the wrong psychic power manifested instead. The raw warp energy began to flow through her body and blood. It began to make her temporarily stronger and tougher. Yet it would not speed up how quickly she would get to the battlefield. She began to ran and waited for the warp energy to leave her body before attempting another use of her psychic powers.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

"Sir I sence warp ener..." before Akmen could finish his sentence Kragor silenced him. 

"Sush slime!" Kragnor was far to wrapped up in the excitment of combat. He let at a feral laugh.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Melstip just looked at the two before he turned back. "Radio our strike forces tell them that it is time. I want the imperials reeling from our first strike." He turned back to them. Argue later now is not the time, we have pigs to gut." He laughed manically before walking between the two groups and out the front door. His chosen following him.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Scoot looked at the landraider, it's systems bleeping as it was plugged into Toro, relaying his data, Toro has himself also plugged into the vox systems, muttering several prayers to the Omnisiah. High above, a single torpedo fired from the Starfall's 2 torpedo tubes, it's guidance systems overwritten, taking direct information from the relay on the ground, it started to glow fromt he heat of orbital entry, for a moment, it wavered as communication was disrupted, yet it continued downards, like a comet, flying across the clear sky, it resumed it's course as Toro retook up it's guidance controls, watching the landraider through the impassionate eyes of the servo skull, it's psychic tracking system seeing the flaring figure inside.
Another massive explosion ring across the battlefield, a ripple of fire blooming outward from the landraider, the front hatch blasting open with the force of the explosion from inside, even as it's hatch unlocked and large, heavily armoured figures began striding out, force fields around them protecting them from the inferno behind them.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

The landraider turned into a vision of firery hell Kragnor felt at home. He peered around for a momment. All his terminator were alive. Brother Arath just rising from the floor. but where was Akmen? He looked around angrly as he searshed for his tratiorace sorceror. After a few seconds his trained eyes caught sight of him, limping away from the battle field his leg mangled. He turned to his guards "Go, find who ordered thse strikes and gut them." His voice could easily be heard over the rush of the rhinos still zooming towards th front. He did'nt expect them to stop and see if he was alright, they were warriors not carers!

He ran after the sorceror easily catching upto him. He turned quikly, lightning hailing from his eyes. "You dare run from me worm?" he bellowed.

"You blunt fool. Prepare to die!" he called in his sly voice. "Dieee" Akmen screetched sending warp lightning toward Kragnor. Kragnor blocked it with his axe, its warp metal coducting the lightning with ease. Kragnor bought his axe in a sweeping blow.

"I should have done this a long time ago." His chain axe came down with such strengh that it crushed through his skull and down through his torso. Cutting him nearly in half. The sorcerror did'nt even have time to scream.

Turning away from Akmens bloody body and scanned the enemy. A las blast hit his shoulder pad and Kragnor woud'nt have noticed if the flash did'nt catch his eye. He sent a casual bolter shot that way with te effort of someone sqating a fly silenced it. His e was drawn to a female figure ho was obviously a Inquisitor and ran towards her. He wanted revenge for his land raider....


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde had only been semi-attentive as she was wandering over to the Chimera, almost about to step aboard when Daniela's voice rang out clearly through the vox. Rosalinde's vision shot around and caught sight of the attack, a Land Raider being her main concern, she positively launched herself away from the Chimera as the lascannon crashed into it, rolling along the ground and into a sniper's pose, her bolter out and ready.

Land Raiders were quite a problem, even given time, Rosalinde rarely if ever found a place she could damage them with her bolter, too many armour plates, too well designed and strengthened, no exposed fuel tanks or ****** in its armour she could lodge a bolt into. She silently prayed to the Emperor that the orbital strikes would land true, as there was nothing she could really do until people started appearing.

The Rhinos were another matter though... she'd had a lot of experience filling those with bolts. She quickly got into a kneeling position to lead the Rhinos better, lining up her shot carefully before letting a bolt fly.
Its flight soared along through the air on a dead-set intercept course with one of the Rhinos, it propelled up to full speed and slammed straight in between the treads of the Rhino tracks and lodged itself securely before detonating, the tracks blew apart and the Rhino jerked violently, only one side working so it careened off in front of another for a loud crash, unfortunately no explosions but Rosalinde wasn't picky.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Mista could feel the daemonic warp energies leaving her body now. The effect of her psychic power had worn off. Thus she decided to give it another go. She began to try and call on upon her psychic powers. Once again the chains that kept the daemon prince sealed within her and under control interfered with her psychic power. She continued to put more energy into it. Yet she had not gotten use to the chains and let out a psychic blast that boiled the blood of anything nearby her. She continued to make her way to the battlefield, she was getting closer to it. In a few more minutes she would arrive and be ready to cast another psychic power. Hopefully by then the battle would not be over. For she would need to slip into the confusion of war and retrieve a soldier to figure out what was going on.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Arkias levelled Siegebreaker and fired through a nearby wall, he walked through the large hole and stared at Melstip shouting "Where now Orphan?" he laughed slightly before turning to his Ironbreakers and saying "Contact the _Ironson_ order them ready i dont want anyone leaving me on this planet" he almost hated the Night Lord and wasnt afriad to show it, he had even planned to doublecross both of the other groups if they found anything that would gain him more power within the Legion.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Melstip just looked at the iron warrior "Were do you think metal head. Can you even think anymore." He and his men leapt into the air and immediatly began to move towards the signal. It may contain the key for deamonhood for Melstip. He knew that the others would try and betray him. He was ready for that and had more men in reserve should it come to that. He was going to leave the victor, all else shall fall.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Arkias raised Siegebreaker into the air and howled loudly shouting "Iron Within! Iron Without! Lets show these Orhpans how we do it!" they began to run towards the signal. One of them drew a long curved warhorn and blew into it with a smile, the Iron Warriors began to let out a low dull chant cursing the Imperials and how the Iron Warriors would arrive and take this graveworld from their grubby hands. He could shoot the Night Lord from the sky if he wanted now he realised but what would be the point? Afterall someone had to die and it wasnt going to be him.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Capmuis ran towards his squad of brother marines, he was done with the Blood Angels, no more would he take orders from them, but as he ran he was hit, a lascannon hit him in the stomach, Sgt. Ares ran towards him, he checked the wound and said "damn it" then he yelled in a battle cry "the Traitors have killed our borther, they have offered him no honour, we shall show them the might of the Emperors Hounds, we shall slay them, like our Chapter Master did, we will fight untill death, and we will not stop!" the rest of the squad joined in when the battle cry of the Eperors Hounds was said "For the great Tora, for Emperor, the enemies of the Emperor will be banished!" all the squad charged forward they stopped near the front lines, they all aperered out of the cover at once, and opened fire, bolts flew, and flame ingulfed one of the Rhinos doing almost no damage but it still had the same effect on the marines, it showed that the unholy would burn. a Missile hit the Land Raider, it blew up on the side, there was a dent but that was all. Sgt. Ares flexed his Power Fist, hoping he would get to use it soon.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Kestra smiled and psychically contacted his honour guard
"Lets hope the iron warrior and the night lords kill each other off. Beware the one with the seige breaker, he seems to be a hot head and able to resist our powers."

He paused as he followed the Iron Warriors as their war chants began to ring and the warhorn echoed through the air. 

"Aid the iron warriors but under no circumstance reveal our true abilities. A few little tricks at the most."

He yelled to the iron warrior

"We will follow behind you. We will aid you with our psychic powers. If you do not trust us I will put myself and my honour guard in your charge. We will charge with you and you will see the full extent of our power. 

He strode up alongside the iron warrior and a fiery blade extended from his staff as his bodyguards drew their powerswords. He reached into the warp and he seemed to grow in size and strength and dark madness reigned in his face as he raised the staff high

"Too war he yelled and the cry was echoed by his honour guard as the rememnants of his warband reached into the warp and prepared to cast doom upon their enemies.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Mista was now at the edge of the forest. She began to observer the battlefield. She could see some of the craters created by the orbital bombardment and the chaos space marines attacking the Imperium forces. She now had a choice, she could use a psychic power and try to capture one of the chaos space marines and gather information from him or stay hidden until the battle ended. If she did use a psychic power they would for sure detect her yet if she didn't their was still a chance that they would. Thus she decided to give it another go and began to focus on her psychic powers again. Yet this time she had accidental put to much psychic power into her effort. She could feel the daemonic powers spread through her body. This time it was stronger then before. Curse these bonds that kept interfering with her psychic powers. Yet it was the only thing keeping the Daemon Prince at bay besides her faith in the Emperor. She felt now that she had no choice but to reveal herself. She took off her robes revealing her daemonic wings and got ready to take flight.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

From her vantagepoint, Daniela could see the enemy captain chasing what looked to be a sorcerer who was running away and eviscerating him. A couple of guardsmen took this chance to single him out and opened fire with their lasguns, one shot from his bolter ended with a guardsman's chest exploding as he turned on her, through the din of the battlefield, she could see the murder in his eyes as he strode directly for her.
Captain Zeros and his marines were engaged in combat with the traitor marines, he would be of no help, and the guardsmen would not be of much help against his terminator armour. Even that blasted psyker, if he could ge this head around to do something usefull wouldn't be of much help, she had seen how the traitor's axe had stopped the sorcerer's lightning, she needed something solid.
He was looking for revenge, for a moment she considered ordering another lance strike on top of him, but discarded the idea immediately, Toro was having a seizure, probably a backlash of the death of the machine spirit in the torpedo.
She grinned and flipped the traitor captain the bird, knowing her voice wouldn't carry over the battlefield to him, then hopped onto her bike. He would be coming for her, and she would be no match for him in hand to hand combat, that axe would cut her armour like butter, and his strength would be augmented beyond hers, not to mention whatever blessings the ruinous powers had bestowed upon him.
She revved the engine and kicked up some dirt towards him, though he was nowhere near her yet, she wanted to take every opportunity to give him insult.
'Michael, where are you? I need backup!'
'We're on our way, I'll be there in about a minute, I brought some battlesisters with me, I'll drop them off as soon as I can.'
'Drop them near the emperors hounds, they they still have a tactical head among them isntead of just charging in, we'll form a firing base there.' she replied as she drove towards the position of the emperor's hounds ducking under the armoured shield of the bike as a couple of bolter rounds exploded against it. Switching vox channels to the emperor's hounds.
'Sergeant, Inquisitor Daniela here, I've got their commander coming for my ass, moving towards your position, I also have some sisters dropping off to support your position, can you help me deliver the emperor's justice to him?'


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde carefully tried to retreat while firing shots but even after sniping three chaos marines she still had a big problem in the form of an angry, insane 8 foot armoured chaos marine with a chainaxe flailing about wildly trying to hit Rosalinde.

She ducked and weaved away from the aggressive swings, getting off a close-range shot with her bolter and putting him back a step. With the time earnt Rosalinde slung her bolter aside and ripped out her power sword, crackling to life as it left the sheath, she twirled away as the chainaxe came for her once more, roughly deflecting it with her sword and following it up with a broad swing, cutting right through the chaos marine's right leg but now he was just hopping toward her stupidly swinging the axe.

"I hate traitorous Space Marines!" Rosalinde said angrily, holding her sword defensively and running away, pulling out her bolt pistol and firing a few shots into the chaos marine's helmet. She hastily ran back near the Blood Angels and switched back to her bolter, hoping her Brothers would keep them off her as she was far more useful with a bolter in her hands than a sword.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Kragnor saw the inquisitor jump onto her bike. So she was a coward? Not even facing her death. Not facing him. If she fought she was going to get away that easy, she was horrible mistaken!

"My guards." he addressed his Terminator honour guards over his vox bead in his head. They were just finishing slaughtering half a squad of emperors hounds, the rest of which were making a "tactical withdraw". 

"Yes my lord." boomed the voice of champion Aragoth.

"Encircle the Inquisitor, cut of her escape route. But do not engage. _I_ want her head!" He ordered slowly jogging towards the inquisitor.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Mista had now spotted the leader of the Terminators. It looks like they were going after the Inquisitor. Capturing both of them would be usefully. It would probably provide her with the most information. Yet capturing them would be hard. Thus she decided to settle for the Inquisitor. She took out her power sword and took flight. She was still pouring her daemonic powers into her body making her stronger and tougher. She took out her power sword as she flew after the Inquisitor. She came behind one of the Chaos Terminators as he turned around only to have his head impaled by her power sword. She quickly took the power sword out of the dead chaos marine and quickly flew towards the Inquisitor trying to pick her up with her hand.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Daniela suddenly saw a shadow loom over her head, not bothering to see what it was, she ducked, narrowly avoiding a clawed hand from grasping her off her bike and hit the turbo-booster. The bike's engine roared and surged forward up the hill. With a quick look behind her, she saw that some kind of demon had also appeared, one with wings that had tried to grab her.
'Emperor's friggin Toilet, this is Not my day! Michael, I'm coming over the hill chased by something with wings, shoot it down!'
'Roger, will do.'
Her bike cleared the hill, cleared the ground and started a forward fall down the other side, she almost got clipped by the bottom of the valkyrie as she bounded down the hill and came to a standstill by a thicket, several white armoured figures were partly obscured inside it, their bolters levelled at the top of the hill.
Screeching as her quarry speeded off, the bat thing flew after her, as she neared the crest of the hill, the engines of the valkyrie roared as it's vtol was pushed to the maximum, raising it just over the lip, and fired all three lascannons at the monster, it turned in the air, causing two shots to miss, the third managed to clip it's wing, with another screech of pain, it fell from the sky, hurtling down the hill back towards the main battle.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

"I want those loyalist dogs cut down launch the ambush." Said Melstip. 100 night lord raptors leapt out of their concelments and attacked ripping through the imperial guards and space marines. His 10 man chosen squad closed in around him as he smiled at the carnage. "A good start, but we need to follow the signal. Have squads 1-5 too stay here and finish the gaurdsmen off, everyone else with me." He said leaping into the air followed by his 10 chosen and 50 raptors. "Keep our other 260 night lords brethern in reserve for our final assualt and in case they try and betray us."


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Kragnor attention had turned from the female inquisitor to the demon thing now reeling on the floor. " How dare you touch my honoured terminators warp thing." He boomed, kicking the possessed thing in the stomach hard with his heavy armoured boots. He could hear the crunch as it broke a rib or two. He then sent a gush of flame over the warp thing from his Combi flamer. 

Just before he was going to finish it of with a crushing blow from his axe. One of which could have sliced a rhino in two, he stopped. It was obvious that their was a demon trapped with in the winged figure lying in front of him and that the chains rapped around it was holding it at bay. Kragnor grabbed the chain in his gauntleted hands and pulled. He could hear the chain straining.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

"Inquisitor Daniela" said Sergeant Ares "i have lost Brother Hextus to a Terminators Storm Bolter fire, i have called for reinforcments, they will be arriving via Drop Pod shortly, the fire base plan is working, were forcing the tratiors back for now, but the Rapters look like they could ruin the plan at any moment, i may need to fall back."

Ares shot a traitor in the head with his bolter, it did almost nothing other then stun him, but six bolter shots was more then another to kill him, a missile from his squad hit a Terminator, killing him once it hit, Ares started to read from the Book of Tora, he had it memerized. he said in a loud voice "Destroy the betrayers, for they have no right to live, no right to breath the air the Emperor has given us, no right to use the Emperors minerals, for he made them, and they betrayed him, they aare without honour, and they will die for it. there was more, but Ares stopped when he saw a huge winged figure fly over head. "Deamon!" he yelled.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Mista feel to the ground as she was hit by one of the las cannons. As she tried to get back up she was hit by one of the chaos space marines in the chest. By the time he had kick her the raw warp power that was in her blood was now gone meaning she was her usually self. She was then hit by flames but she began to call upon the warp powers once again. She then felt her chains being pulled. This allowed her to call upon a psychic power. Time it self began to slow down, she had warped time itself. The Marine who had attack her was now moving only at half his speed as so was everyone else around her. She uppercut the marine with her bare fist which sent him flying back. Her fist were deadly weapons, they could rip open lesser tanks. As the marine was still in the air she decided to move in and attempt to to cut him in half with her power sword. *"Foolish Marine, don't mistake me for one of your possessed. I have a Daemon Prince inside of me not some kind of lesser weaker daemon."* yelled Mista as she charged.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Kragnor looked up from pulling on the surpriseingly hard metal chains, to see atleast 5 squads of raptors falling from the sky like vengefull demons. It was a glorious sight to behold even if they did wear the colours of the night lords


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Time seemed to slow as he was smashed into the air by the force of the possessed thing. But then it sped up to its normal speed as the runes of Khorne (like the ones kharn wears) he wore around his neck glowed. They counter acted the effects of physic powers. Still he landed to the floor with a crash. Getting up in time to block a power sword rushing towards him with his own chain axe. 

He then side stepped it and rammed his fist into its head. "If theirs a demon prince trapped inside you, I will realise it" He boomed. Bringing his chain axe down onto the chains rapped around her. The chains split easily. Kragnor watched as the chains feel to the floor around the demon thing. He chucked in the manic way of chaos...


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Daniela scrambled back onto her bike and drove up the hill at a slower pace, calling to the sisters to follow. They surged from the thickets and began running up the hill, the vendetta had lowered it's back ramp and was hovering near the ground.
She drove it inside as she linked in the vox to Ares, the sisters and the vendetta.
As the vendetta rose over the lip, she saw the raptors fall out of the sky.
'Oh great.. what else can go wrong?' Dana, get your girls back inside on the double.. we're no match for this many traitor marines. Alex, hold off your reinforcements, we'll pick you up and we'll fall back.'
She voxed over to the guardsmen and Captain Zeros.
'Captain, commissar, I suggest we fallback away from these traitors, we are no match for them with our current forces. Unless you have a lot of reinforcements up your sleeve. I will pickup the hounds and my sisters. We got their transports, so they won't be able to keep up.'

The battlesisters, running up the hill ran up the back ramp, their armoured feet clunking on the ramp even as the vendetta rose.
Daniela had already put herself behind the firing controls of the las-cannons, on the targetting vizier, she saw the daemon thing, which she now recognised as a daemon host fighting with the traitor lord, there was a blur for a moment in the combat, the lord flying backwards, then recovering from the hit and slammed her backwards on the ground, she didn't care for either of the monsters, but this was a prime shot.
Turning on the speaker system of the valkyrie, she shouted at him: 'What, don't want to come and play with me?'
As he raised his axe to chop the chains on the host, all three twin-linked anti-tank weapons flared to life, one struck his lower foot, melting it to nothign, the second struck his chest, his forcefield taking the brunt of the blast, the third struck his hand with the axe, melting it to vapor.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Kragnor felt a flair of pain as he was blasted by three searing beams of light. They sent him sprawling across the battle field. The demon thing was lucky indeed. But in a way so was he. He landed next to a squad of his marines. One of which was holding a rocket launcher. "Give me that!" He roared snatching the weapon from out of his hands. 

He aimed at one of the duel engines on the valkyrie that had just shot him. "Bye bye Inquisitor. " He sneered firing the missile launcher. The missile swirled through the air and impacted with his intended target. He sneered as it twirled wildly and crashed to the floor. Surly that would have finished her off?

He was helped to his feet by a skull champion. He recognised it as Brakon with his one hand. "Master, we are taking a pounding. 10 marines dead and 5 badly wombed. Two rhinos and your land raider down. Orders?" Kragnor did his signature growl. 
"It is my will that we with draw. We must reach our prize. Once it is secured we'll come back and gut that inquisitor and warp host." After he said it, Brakon relayed the orders over the vox in his helmet. 

The men with drew orderly, entering their rhinos quickly. The terminators had to travel separately because of their sheer bulk. They were a mile away from the battle within 4 minutes. The raptors would finish them any way...


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

One of her chains had been destroyed. Thus the she could feel the Daemon Prince getting stronger. With the Lascannons being shot at the chaos marine she decided that it would be best for a tactical retreat. She began to focus on her Inquisitor and with that she was teleported away.

She looked around. She was on her Inquisitor ship. A figure approach her but it wasn't her Inquisitor. Instead it was one of his hence men. The one she hated the most. As he approach she felt her psychic powers leaving. This feeling was terrifying. She could no longer her the daemon prince inside her head. "One of your chains broke. Come this way and the Inquisitor will fix it." said the soulless henchmen. He was a blank, the Inquisitor had used him to protect himself agaisn't very powerfully rouge psychers and daemons he encountered. She then began to follow the henchmen until she arrived at the room where she was first made into a daemonhost. As she entered the blank left the room as he closed the door behind him. Their several other hencemen then began to the process of repairing her chains that sealed the Daemon prince within her.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

"My lord, the Khorintes are retreating." Melstip heard in his ears from Sergeant stalker Janus. "Your orders?"
"Rendevous with us. We are nearing the energy readings and will await your arrival before the assualt. You should arrive before the khornites and if you dont it doesnt matter. The prize will be ours one way or another."
"Yes my Lord. Glory to the Nightstalker."


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

The missile struck right into the right engine of the valkyrie, it's explosion blooming outward and in front as the VTOL engines reeled from the loss of power and landed behind the hill with a smack. The sisters inside yelled, then quickly exited the craft.
'Michael, how are we doing?'
'Just fine Ma'am, we'll easily walk away from this, bu't we'll need a techpriest to take a look at this thing.'
'Ma'am, the world eaters and nightlords are retreating.' Toro's dry voice cut in.
'They are? Why on earth are they? They HAD us.. ' she switched her vox chanel again..
'Right.. captain Zeroes, come in please.. Sergeant Alex, hold your forces in their pods for now, we'll need to be able to move as fast as possible, my guess is that the traitors are heading for our objective as well, we'll want to beat them to it, or in the very least arrive before they get it, whatever it is. Once we reengage them, we can drop your forces down strategicly. Oh, and someone get me a tech priest, I've got a busted engine.'


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde backed up a bit as she saw the overwhelming odds of Chaos, rapidly looking around for an escape route, finding the Inquisitor retreating from a dozen terminators, only to be seemingly attack by some figure with wings, clearly daemonic in origin.
She brought up her bolter with the intention of aiding the Inquisitor, but suddenly her target was ripped out of the air by a lascannon, vainly tracking it as it had an encounter with the commander.

"Okay now I'm really confused..." Rosalinde said, frowning slightly as she saw the daemon and the commander were apparently enemies. Though she did happen to catch one thing: The daemon looked human, with many chains about its form. What was a daemonhost doing here? And why did it try and attack Daniela?
She heard a very heavy rush of footsteps behind her, those of a Chaos Marine most likely. Rosalinde leaped forwards and dropped into a roll, tightly turning about and bringing her bolter scope back up to her eye.

"Stop bothering me!" Rosalinde ordered, firing two well-placed bolts at the chaos marine, the first skipping off the top of its helmet and jerking its head back, the second slipped into the now-exposed neck of the chaos marine and quite blatantly decapitated the minion of chaos.
She needed a way out of here, she noticed the Inquisitor had retreated onto a valkyrie, but all too soon it was a rendered flightless from a missile to the engine. It was as good a place as any to retreat to, so Rosalinde began running for it.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

"this is Sergeant Ares to Inquisiter Dalani (spelt wrong sorry) i will have my best tech marine brought down from a Thunderhawk, he will fix your vehicile. i have taken two casailties, how is the rest of the army? i am going to bring down a squad of Sternguard to help my squad, there special ammo will rip the traitors apart."


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Deirdre and Daniela clambered out of the back of the valkyrie, pushing their bikes out slowly, the sisters had crested the hill and formed a firing base at the top, as reached the top of the hill, she could see the battlefield, where blood angels were chasing the last of the worldeaters, the nightlords had already departed as fast as they had suddenly arrived.
Of the daemonhost, there was no trace.
Getting on her bike again, she drove down the hillside, the sisters keeping their position on the top, firing shots at a few stragling world eaters who's rhino had been blown up.

'Deirdre, go and see if you can help the guardsmen, hopefully we can save some lives.'
'Gotcha, girl' Deirdre hopped onto her own bike and drove over to the chimera's, carrying her medical supplies to help minister the wounded.
At the site where the daemonhost had battled with the chaos lord, she noted that the demonlord's axe was lieing on the ground, half charred, blazing with eye-searing runes.
Scoot flew over as she looked at it, bleepingt the sight of the chaos artifact, she nodded to it. 'Yes, I suspected as much, this thing is infused with ruinous energies, we'll have to put this in a containment pod, so I can turn this over to someone of the ordo malleus to deal with.'
She voxed Michael, 'Mike, get the special pod in the locker next to mine, scoot will open it for you.'
'Cool, you mean I finally get to see what's in there?' he replied mockingly.
Scoot bobbed and flew over to the valkyrie and after a moment, michael came out along with him, carrying a round tubular device, with many purity seals and wards decorating it's sides, and set it down next to her.
'What IS this thing anyway?'
'It's a containment pod, it has wardings against daemonic and psychic energies, we'll need it to make sure this weapon doesn't cause any more harm.'
She opened the tube and retrieved a clamp from it, carefully picking up the half molten axe with it, and dropped it inside, then closed the lid, intoning the litany of activation as she pushed a few buttons. A locking clank, a bleep and some green and yellow lights on the side confirmed that the machine spirit had awoken and sealed the device.
She looked at scoot and it bobbed up and down with a cheerfull bleep.
She keyed her vox to Toro, activating her inquisitorial encryption protocol.
'Toro, set up a secure link for me to the starfall, I need to make some transmissions.'
'Activating uplink, inquisitorial protocol engaged, link established.'
She logged into the astropath relay system, as her astropath prepared himself for transmission, she keyed in her messages.

The first she sent to the fenix sector:

Darius, finish up our operation there as soon as possible, and contact the cannoness and the battlecruiser 'Emperor's vindication'. By inquisitorial mandate I'm hereby requisitioning the battlecruiser to transport the cannoness and a full complement of her battlesisters this way, They are to ship out as soon as possible. Inform the cannoness we are dealing with a full scale multi-legion invasion of traitor marines here, have her bring a counter-invasion force, preferably mechanised since we need to be able to move quickly on the planet. If there are any cruisers over there, requisition 2 of them, so we can put up a blockade over here, I don't want these traitors to leave this planet.

She added the codes of her inquisitorial mandate, so he could perform her task.

The second message was sent to an old aquantance, encoded at her highest inquisitorial encryption:

Lord Zaramas, my mentor. 
I have encountered problems here on Demagun V that I am unable to deal with alone. There is a bound daemonhost here, suggesting that there is another inquisitor at work on this planet. The current problems here I'm dealing with are going to make it difficult for me to fully investigate this matter, though I have no doubt the two are interlinked. Therefor, I am requesting a conclave to assist me and determine the purity of this inquisitor, and if nescessary declare him Diabolis Extremis.
I am also in need of aid from the ordo malleus here, not just because of the daemonhost, but also due to large amounts of psychic activities, which indicate that daemonic forces might be at work here. In only a few hours, this quiet world has become a battleground with multiple legions of traitor marines battling against the forces of the blood angels and Emperor's hounds chapters.
I'm afraid that we have only seen the tip of the iceberg of the chaos forces at work here, so I would like to request the aid of the grey knights to assist in stopping any daemonic activity here, before things get completely out of hand.

Your student,
Inquisitress Daniela Garth

The messages sent, she sighed and logged back onto the vox channel net.
'Thank you Sergeant, Have your thunderhawk land so we can embark with our troops here that are still able to fight. Emperor willing, we will arrive at whatever it is that those traitors are heading for before they do, and stop them from accomplishing what they intend to do.'


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Kragnor was slumped against a wall in the rhino along with the rest of Brakon’s squad. He winched slightly at the pain of is blasted foot, which made it difficult to stand let alone walk. Kragnor knelt over awkwardly to get a better look at it. Were the stump of were his foot once was, a claw was starting to grow. Still it was a crippling injury until it had fully healed. 

His hand was in a worse stat. He could see no evidence of his warped flesh starting to replace his once strong hand. He would have to have it augmented when he got back to their battle barge "Khorns Fist" by one of his obliterators.

But that would have to wait until he had secured his prize. "How long now?" he asked Brakon who checked the scanner. 

"Not long at all now my lord. 10 minutes max." he replied

"Thats not good enough! Double time!" at that the rhinos accelerated towards the energy reading.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

The process had been complete. Yet the Inquisitor had learned more about sealing Daemons. Their were now several tattoos on her body. These tattoos were no where near as strong as the chains but they would help keep the Daemon Prince under control. She had told everything that had happened to her Inquisitor. The Inquisitor has also informed her that reinforcements would probably be coming and maybe even Grey Knights. She had little info on Grey Knights besides to avoid them no matter the cost. Thus from now on should have to be extra careful.

She began to move around the Inquisitor ship. Yet where ever she went the null would follow her. This was to make sure she stayed pure and wasn't corrupted by the daemon prince within her. She was also staying on the ship so she could be summoned down to the planet went something happened. Until then she would remain aboard with the null.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred was in his Chimera going for a Imperial bastion when he heard sounds of battle. He urged to driver to go faster.
''They may need more men there.''
When he entered the Bastion he ordered all the troops to be preapered for combat, since there was obviosly traitor Marines on the planet. He then ordered a Valkyrie to take him and a unit of Guardsmen to the battle site.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde quickly made her way over to the Battle Sister firing base and spun about, walking backwards the last few steps with her bolter out and ready in case any were in pursuit, taking up her position amongst the Sisters.

"Inquisitor Daniela was it?" Rosalinde began over the vox, "I don't suppose you have a spare bike I could use? Or perhaps let me ride with you?"
Rosalinde had become rather fond of bikes over her few compact years of fighting, she'd taken up a bike from a fallen White Scars Marine to engage in a highly complicated on-the-fly bike battle with a few other chaos marine bikers, she had no idea how to fire the bike's bolters properly from her lack of experience, but she could drive it well enough.
But of course she had to return the bike back to the White Scars, they were very protective of their bikes, and Rosalinde couldn't find any other place to get one.

She became a little disappointed to see the chaos marines leave, they made brilliant targets and tested her skill immensely, only downside being was when they managed to get close but nothing ever came without a price.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Jeddon drifted about the battlefield, his feet barely touching the ground. As he reached the wounded he would lean forward and place his hand over their face. If he could heal them he would, if he was unable to do anything for them he would take away their pain and absorb the remainder of their strength, Jeddon had a feeling he would need to take more than a back seat in the next confrontation and wanted to be well prepared. When the battle had started he had been filled with a debilitating fear and hid, deathly afraid that the Warp Beast he had sensed would lock onto him and turn him into a warp portal for the Damned. At least it was gone, for now

Jeddon looked up and scowled.
"Rosalinde, what a shame you survived," he spat in her direction, "contemplating stealing another bike I see, typical. But then what more can you expect from such filth!" He looked around questioningly then turned back to her and sneered, "well I'm just about done here so I'll accompany you to Dani and Zeros so we can discuss our plans." As he fell into step beside Rosalinde his face filled with a childish delight, "Zeros," Jeddon's voice was impossibly loud and clear, travelling through the air so that the Blood Angel could hear him, "me and the slut are on our way to meet Dani, care to join us. . ?"


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde was idly scanning the field through the scope of her bolter, making sure there were no other signs of movement. All of a sudden the psyker came under her scope and she grumbled.
Rosalinde lowered her bolter and looked at Jeddon, blinking a few times as the psyker merrily insulted her again and again.

She smiled a little manickly behind her helmet and her trigger finger twitched a little.
_Father this is too cruel, just let me shoot him... In the leg?_ she thought, verging on despair but sighing at the end.

"I have a lot more work to do this side of the grave before I become a martyr, psyker, you'll have to put up with me awhile longer yet," Rosalinde said, "Alright then bolt-magnet, let's go to the Inquisitor."
She broke formation and began walking over to Daniela's position, her bolter at rest in a silent vigil hanging on its straps with hands still ready to whip it into position.
She'd dealt with Chaos a few times before, and a lot of the time she'd nearly lost her squad to a bundle of daemons that popped out of nowhere, usually a timely intervention by the Ordo Malleus had saved her, but she'd had to carve through them herself once or twice in a grizly melee.

_This War is costing so many lives, and we're only just holding the line, why can't it end? Enough men have died_ she thought idly as she looked at all the dead and wounded, her left hand travelling up to the collar of her power armour and withdrawing the dogtags.
The dogtags were her reminder of the Imperial Guard's sacrifice, she no longer saw them as just another person with a lasgun marching off to die, they all had the potential to be heroes like the owner of those dogtags, but of course they were being merely tossed in front of enemy bullets in the name of the Emperor, a silent tragedy.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Jeddon's laspistol was out and he was aiming it aggressively at some of the soldiers that they past, pausing only to scratch the top of his head with the nozzle.
"Your time will come Sister." Jeddon told Rosalinde, most of his anger now temporarily fizzled away to be replaced by a mild dislike, "and I wouldn't count on being martyred, you might simply die in some form of friendly fire incident." he had barely finished talking when his eyes dilated and the bolter of a nearby Battle Sister released a spurt of manic fire. The bullets spun towards Rosalinde only to swerve away at the last moment and started circling the now shrieking and cowering psyker, like moons about a planet. Jeddon was about to release another loud wail when a series of loud popping noises heralded the bolts' disappearance.
After a moments pause he commented, "Oh so that's why we're called bolt magnets, I guess it makes sense." Seemingly he was already recovered from the shock, "I wonder where they went?"

Some way a way a dozen or so bolts popped into existence and patted downwards onto Kragnor's head and shoulders, somehow inside the transport. . .


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde raised an eyebrow suspiciously at the psyker's words, but didn't get a chance to respond when suddenly a bolter went off wildly.
The signature noise it made triggered trained instincts in Rosalinde, she went airborne as she launched to the ground, twisting mid-air to land on her back with her bolter up and ready, the scope to her eye as her aim snapped to three different angles with blinding speed, searching for a Chaos Marine.

She lowered her bolter in confusion when she couldn't find any enemies, only an alarmed Sister with a vice grip on her bolter and a psyker that suddenly had bolts orbiting him, her eyes widened a little out of shock and disbelief.
"What...?" Rosalinde began, getting back to her feet, utterly dumbstruck but the pieces were quickly falling into place.
_Did... did that psyker just make that Sister_ fire _at me!?_ she trembled a little in fury, insults only damaged her pride which she wasn't too concerned about, bolts were an entirely different story.
Said bolts suddenly popped from existence, Rosalinde looked around for what might have happened to them but didn't know why she bothered when there was a psyker concerned.

A power armoured hand rapidly closed the distance from Rosalinde to Jeddon, grabbing a fistful of the psyker's robes and lifted him clean off the ground and brought over to Rosalinde's helmeted visage.
"You..." Rosalinde began, about unleash a righteous tongue lashing for being shot at, but she took a quick breath and tried to calm herself, "Are very lucky... I pray your luck continues lest I get very unfriendly and you get very unhappy."
She released the psyker as suddenly as she had grabbed him, turning around once more to continue toward Daniela, a certain tenseness hanging in the air around her now.
_Lucky I don't jam him in a containment cell and ship him back to the Golden Palace_ she thought grumpily, but her anger quickly subsided.
As much as the psyker had almost killed her, he'd prevented it so in the end she had no reason to kill him other than the reasons she's had since meeting him.
_I think this damn psyker is going to kill me if I hang around him much longer, not so sure that could be counted as friendly fire. There are many other challenges and tests I would have preferred Father, this one could become difficult..._


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Ares heard the shots of a bolter, he ran over to the sorce only to find a psyker and a battle sister Rosalinde, he looked at the psyker and put a his power fisted hand of the psykers shoulder and said
"have we met? i am Sergeant Ares of the Emperors Hounds, and i belive i saw you make a battle sister shoot her weapon at Rosalinde, i have been trainded to kill every traitor i see, i hope i dont have to kill you"


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Kragnor sat on the floor of the rhino troop transport, board out of his brain when suddenly a handfull of objects hit his head. He rubbed his head with his gaunleted hand and looked down at the floor. A couple of bolter rounds were rolling around. "What in the warp." he mumbled. 

Looking to his left and right he saw two of his marines standing, holding the handrail and looking at the oppsite wall in a board sort of way. "Which one of you droped bolter rounds onto my head?" Kragnor growled to the two troops raiseing to his feet. They looked at each other in a sort of "I did'nt, did you." sort of way. After a few seconds silence kragnor decieded to give them some motivation. "I guess I'll have to blame both of y..." before kragnor could finish the marine on the left pointed a thick armoured fingure at the other and whimmered "Aragath did it my lord."

Kragnor ripped the helmet of the marine who hade talked and slambed a bolter round hard into his head. The marin screamed in pain and in shock added "Bur Aragath did it." While the marine clutched his throbbing head, Kragnor begain to sit back down and started to address Aragath. "When you point at some one, four fingures point back at you." He chuckled.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Almost casually, Daniela drew her flechette pistol, placing the nozzle in the psycher's neck. Her expression had gone cold and emotionless. "Consider yourself under Inquisitorial Scrutiny by the Ordo Hereticus from now on. Any more stunts like that, and you can only pray you make it to the black ships alive. I have no time or patience to deal with the niceties of a full investigation at the moment. Do I make myself clear?"
She put her flechette away again and smiled pleasantly at Ares, meanwhile Scoot turned it's red camera eyes on Jeddon and Bleeped slowly three times. Bleep bleep Bleeeep!
'Well met sergeant. I am Inquisitress Daniela Garth, since time is of the essence, please try and get your thunderhawk down here as soon as possible, so we can load up and move out. Meanwhile, I think we can slow our enemies down by putting some artillery barrages and orbital strikes between them and the target, that way, they'll have to move around and lose time, so we can catch up.'


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"I also hope you don't have to kill me Sergeant," Jeddon told Ares, his back now straightening and his voice taking on a marshal zeal. Respect filled his voice and he took the man's hand in a vigourous handshake, at least as vigourous a handshake as a normal strength person could give a Space Marine, "but not because it would mean my end, that'll most likely come at the hands of some Commissar or Inquisitor anyway, but because I've absorbed so much latent psychic energy from the injured if I were to die now the resulting explosion would be most inconvenient.
"I heard about Campuis," Jeddon shuddered to suppress a chuckle at the sound of his name before continuing, "I'm very sorry, he was a good soldier and would be proud of you and your men's efforts to fend off the Chaos threat and to avenge him."
Looking up Jeddon smiled as they walked up to Daniela, looking like a dog who thought he was going to get a bone. He looked slightly confused at her warnings and sounded quite hurt as he answered.
"Of course you've made yourself clear Dani, I think we've known each other long enough to know when the other is being serious." A moment later Jeddon was so surprised by the beeping Scoot that he fell about himself in a fit of flailing arms and legs, only regaining composure once it stopped and taking the opportunity to carefully nudge it a couple feet away from him with his staff and to apologise sincerely to Ares for his lack of competence. . .


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde ran a hand over her visor as everyone started reacting to Jeddon's little stunt, the paranoia of the Imperium was not lost on her, she was as zealous as the rest but there were times like these that she couldn't really find anything heretical going on.

"Let's all just refrain from killing the psyker for the moment, I'd prefer to have that privilege myself," Rosalinde said, looking from Ares to Daniela, "Let's just focus on beating these Chaos to the point, if that's even possible for you to focus on something psyker. I was thinking I could be deployed on a bike perhaps, I could slow down the Rhinos with a few well placed grenades or shots."

She almost felt a small degree of pity for the psyker, everyone seemed all too ready to place a bolt between his eyes, his type were rather isolated from the rest of the Imperium and held in high distrust. The psyker seemed to live in his own little world where he was best friends with Daniela and what seemed to be great rivals with herself from all the insults and suspiciousness he has directed toward her.
_Psykers are just like guardsmen in some respects I guess, no one really acknowledges them in battle and they can do amazing things at times. It seems the Imperium has a lot of silent heroes under its command, how else could the Imperium survive?_ Rosalinde thought.
There were those like the guardsman no one will ever really know about, people like Rosalinde who have an exceptional ability and some people do know about it, and then there were people like Marneus Calgar who everyone who knew anything seemed to know about, yet all those types seemed to possess the same degree of heroism, just different levels of ability to utilise it.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Thunderhawk 1 to Sergeant Ares, come in...
Sergeant Ares here..
We have a squad of Sternguard and thier Rhino transport, whata are the drop cowardanants?
Lock onto my postition, i assume Brother Tech Marine Turion is with you?
Yes, he is here, he will be assighened to the Sternguards
Yes that is fine

a Thunderhawk transport desended from the sky, flames souring around it. it was such a wonderful sight, the Black, Red and white colours of the Emperors Hounds being worn proudly by the Machine Spirit. It landed about thirty meters from Ares, the first one off the ramp was Tech Marine Turion, he imeditly aproched Sergeant Ares, his red rodes flying off his back, he said 'where is the injured Machine Spirit? i will offer it assistance in its healing process.' Ares pointed at the Rhino, anad Turion ran towards it, his scanning device already searching for broken parts. the next Marine off the ramp was Sergeant Venris he was the leader of the Sternguard, and would be taking over the command of the operatoin from here on in. he walked to Ares and smiled as he held his helmet under his arm and his bolter in his hand, he took Ares' hand with his free one and shook it 'long time since ive seen you Brother, what have you been up to?' Ares smiled and said 'it has indeed been a long time'


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

(( Bump, waiting for Zeros to post ))


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

(sorry all, it's been a very hectic and chaotic week or so for me and i haven't gotten a chance to post)

Zeros disembarked from the transport to see the oncoming horde of chaos warriors. His squads immediately forming a line to keep the dogs at bay, adding their firepower. Bolters belching hot explosive rounds that punched through the occasional warrior. Zeros aiming his plasma pistol and burning the head off of one of the heretics. His cold gaze fixed on one of the raptors, exerting some of his psychic force the traitor fell to the ground in mid flight, blood and bile pouring from every orifice. "Stand firm brothers!", he commanded over the vox, the blood angels holding a line, Zeros looking to the sky as his reinforcements plummeted to the ground, shattering earth and spitting debris as the drop pods hit. The devestator squads forming up and firing bright lances of las energy into the enemy, the occasional krak missile hurtling towards groups of enemies. The squad of blood red terminators turned to a squad of raptors, opening up with bolt and flame, the hot prometium fire burning wings and flesh and melting metal while the assault cannons spat bolts so furiously as to rip their opponent to shreds, decimating one squad before turning and focusing on another. "Press back brothers! Show these cowards the might of the imperium! For the Emperor! For Sanguinius!" a mighty battle cry being taken up by his brethren as they charged forward to meet the enemy. Zeros' blood was hot with rage, his lightning claw crackling with potent energy as he maneuvered through the enemy, whirling and weeving a dance of death, leaving split bodies in his wake. I shot from a bolter caught him in his left shoulder but he scarcely felt the wound as his battle lust was taking over. Switching up the vox channels to send a broadcast to all friendlies, "I need a status on our forces and I need to know the status of that decryption."


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

'Glad you could join our conversation Captain, I was just directing our forces to the hounds thunderhawk, the traitors have the lead on us, I've directed orbital fire into their path to slow them down, If you can have your battlebarge join in, that should make traversing the terrain straight to the source of the transmissions awkward in the least, and slow them down, while we hop into the thunderhawk and come round.'
The sister who had fired at Rosalinda walked to her, giving the psyker dark looks and apoligised.
'If he pulls another stunt like that, I'm going to put a bolter round up his ass so hard he'll vomit shrapnel. Mind giving us a hand? we're stripping that rhino you immobilised and giving it a good shove to see if we can get it going again. Since the valkyrie is down for now, we'll need some wheels instead.'
The rest of the sisters had already begun working on the rhino, ripping off the chaos icons and giving the skulls an impromptu burrial, while one of them was carving an aquila on the side with her melta gun, all chanting litanies of purification.
Daniela looked at Rosalinda 'Sorry, I don't have a spare bike here, there are some in my landing craft, but they're in use by the sisters over there.' She grins, 'I always wondered why battlesisters never used attack bikes, so I took the liberty of convincing the cannoness of their convent to see how well it works. As for chasing them on it.. bad idea to do alone, and we don't have enough high speed vehicles here for support, better to circle around and do a coordinated assault.'
Toro finally came driving up with the squad of guardsmen in their chimera, the multi-laser on top wasn't looking very well, but it was still moving.
'I have made a preliminary report on the transmissions as I'm receiving them, they are intermittend, and not very coherent. This is what I have so far.'
Daniela looked at the dataslate he handed her:

- = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = -
Encoded Transmission Blue Level
Source: General Arrian 5th Terrax Guard
Destination: Pax Imperium
Date: 10.7.395.M41
- = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = -
Lord Solar,

I am pleased to announce that the Sixth armygroup has successfully neutralised the Galani System, and secured the forgeworld of Galani VI.
We are however very low on promethium. Catachan scouts on Audrigis II
have reported that the marshlands of this planet could very well be used to convert the biological waste into refined promethium and become a rich source of the holy fuel for our weapons.
Requesting deviation of planned assault course to first take the Audrigis System before moving onto the Phaeran System, for I fear our supplies will run out before we can finish our assault on the hive worlds of Phaeran successfully.

Emperor be with you,
General Arrian,
'Hard luck Six' Armygroup.
- = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = - = -

Daniela looked puzzled, then voxed Zeros. 'I have one of the transmissions, but it doesn't make sense.. This message was transmitted during the Macharian Crusade. I have also the coordinates of the transmissions, they are from an imperial defense station not far from here. It is where I originally landed my forces, voxing them now to expect incoming.'
Switching channels, she used the chimera's uplink to boost her signal.
'Tara, this is Daniela, come in.'
'This is Tara, what's going on over there?'
'We just had a run in with a large force of traitor marines, they are headed your way, activate the fortress defense systems, I will have Toro tap into them and give you a hand, and prepare the girls for a big fight. Whatever they are after is at your location.'
'Emperor's Teeth, just as we were getting bored here.. we'll give them a warm welcoming over here, uplinking defense systems to Vox, Tara out.'
Plugging himself into the chimera command system again, Toro began rattling numbers and bleeps with the interface, bringing the bastion's automated defense systems online and ready to engage the traitor marines.'


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros heard his vox crackle as Daniela's voice came accross. Listening to her message andtransmitting his own, "I'll see what I can do about orbital bombardment. Keep working on the transmission. Verify the dates and source. I find it hard to believe that we've been recieving a transmission from the Macharian Crusade. If it is true than perhaps we're dealing with something far greater than us. We'll hold the line a little longer for you to load up." In truth, Zeros was reluctant at best to use such things as orbital bombardment. He preferred to be up close with his enemies and once his blood became hot it was hard for him to pull back, just like all his brethren. It was no secret that the death company appeared to be a pack of ravenous dogs at times, nearly rivaling the khornite warriors. There would be a need for them, but Zeros only unleashed them in the direst circumstances.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Kragnors convoy spead acroos the planes of endless tomb stones. "Sir." Brother slaughterer Brakon said getting Kragnors attention, his voice laiden with respect. "Orbital bombardment directly ahead, what is our coarse of action?"

Kragnor hamered his fist against the side of the rhino's interior, leaving a seziable dent. "Plot the closses way around." he growled. This would be a large thorn in his side. This was not his type of attack, sneaking around like a snake, running and being humiliated! As soon as he had his prize he would get of this world and find a real fight.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Jeddon was eyeing the servitor watching him when without warning he let out a shriek and dropped his staff clattering to the floor. He clutched at his head and rose into the air, lightning flaring out of his eyes and around him, shielding him from the bullets from those who thought he was possessed. Then he spoke, but it was not his voice, it was deeper and stronger, more like a marine's
"Sir. Orbital bombardment directly ahead, what is our course of action?" Without warning he lashed out with his fist, hitting scoot and knocking it whirring and spinning.
"Plot the closest way around." This time it was in a different, more commanding tone that sounded irritated to say the least. Then his voice changed again, this time into an apparent driver of a land vehicle as he began to relay their new co-ordinates and heading, presumably to someone next to him. . .


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Daniela laughed wickedly, as much as she disliked psychers, she wasn't about to look a gift horse in the mouth, especially not this one.
'Toro, relay those coordinates to the Starfall, and the bloodangel battlebarge, I want a full spread of lance batteries and melta torpedo's on that location Stat!'
She looked at Jeddon, hoping somewhere that the psycher could relay her words to the Traitor marines, 'We've got you now bastard.'
Activating her vox, she contacted Zeros 'Captain, our psycher has pulled through, he just gave us the exact firing coordinates we need to roast those traitor scum, get your troops and pursue them in your rhino's, at best they'll be on foot after that barrage so you should be able to catch up, I will take the hounds, the guardsmen and the sisters in the thunderhawk to the fortress, and we'll launch another strike at them from there, we'll have them pinned in a vice between us. Sergeant Ares, lets get this crate of yours off the ground. Michael, you stay with the techmarine at the valkyrie, when she can fly again, come join us.'
She turned to Rosa and the battlesisters that had converted the chaos rhino to something approaching non-chaos rhino, 'If you want, take my bike go join Zeros, I'll take the Chimera here and head to the fortress. Alright girls, it's showtime.'
She jumped onto the back entrance of the chimera as it gassed up and began trundling to the thunderhawk, along with the battlesisters and their impromptu rhino as Toro was cogitating with the chimera's uplink and coordinating the new lance strike barrage.
She nodded to the pair of guardsmen that were next to Jeddon as he slowly sank back to the ground and they helped him onboard aswell.
As the psycher slowly regained his own tentative hold on reality, she smiled at him. 'Thanks for that, Emperor willing, we'll be able to deal the deathblow to those scumbags soon because of that.'


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde looked over at the Rhino in question, quite amazed it hadn't exploded amongst all the munitions flying about the late battle. While it may have been a tool used by Chaos it was still at heart a machine, and right now some wheels did sound helpful, so Rosalinde nodded to the battlesister.

"Sure, Sister, I might as well finish what I started," Rosalinde said, patting her bolter fondly before going over to the vehicle and pulling out her powersword, before beginning to carve off some of the non-standard modifications that had been done to the machine, hacking off spikes and such in attempt to restore the machine spirit's dignity.
The blown tank tread seemed to already be fixed, fortunately Rhino class transports came standard with repair kits for such an occurence, as the Imperium had discovered they were often immobilised rather than plainly destroyed, as utilising any heavy weapon usually was wasteful with the number usually deployed.
The battlesisters and Rosalinde stepped away from the Rhino and let one of them douse the vehicle in flames to strip the macabre paintjob from it and perform the final exorcism on the machine.

"One redeemed Rhino," Rosalinde said approvingly as she sheathed her power sword. She turned to Daniela when indirectly addressed and nodded.
Rosalinde wasn't used to taking orders from anyone but her Canoness, though the Inquisitor wasn't specifically giving orders she still felt somewhat compelled to do what she said.
Rosalinde nodded and her gaze travelled over to the Inquisitor's bike, a marvellous machine, probably not as incredible as the finely tuned and amped up monstrosities the White Scars blazed across the galaxy with, but it was a bike no less.

"Thank you Inquisitor, I shall ensure our foes regret your decision," Rosalinde said with a salute, before adding with a grin "And the Blood Angel forces may need a Sister's touch."
She quickly running over and mounting the bike, revving it to life before throwing up a lot of dirt and shooting off with the front wheel in the air. There was something about bikes that made her feel so alive, the magnitude of power the machine roared with, the speed she tore through the wind at, all of it, she just wished she had her own, or perhaps be allowed to join the White Scars for awhile.
She nearly laughed at the notion, a White Scars Battle Sister.

With the speed of the bike it didn't take her long to reach Zeros' position.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Explosions suddenly rocked all around the khorn convoy. Kragnor was suddenly smashed upwards hitting the top of the rhino leaving another dent. How had the barrage become so accurate? Their was no way the weak armour of the rhinos could weather such a attack. They would become steal coffins if he didn’t act soon. It was starting to get interesting. 

“Every body out!” He ordered over his vox bead. He turned to the squad he had been travelling with “Your with me”. They nodded their approval and followed him out. The rest of the squads had safely made it out of their respected transport and had gathered into a defensive perimeter. His terminator guards could easily be seen a both the crowd making their way towards him. 

Kragnor peered over at the horizon. He could make out the out line of rhinos and a single bike rushing towards them. The barrage had been a trap to slow them down! But Kragnor had his own trick up his sleuths.

Kragnor was looking for a very special certain warrior now. “Grendal!” Kragnor yelled his voice easily heard a both the crowd an the roar of the orbital bombardment. A warrior who’s armour was adorn with the skull rune of khorn and the scripts of demon tongue. He held in his had a large brass Khornite icon. 

“Yes master.” his voice was like many were talking at ounce. A demonic face erupted on the should guard of his armour and then it faded away again.

“You know what to do.” Kragnor ordered. At that Grendal walked out of the ring warriors and now burning rhinos into the inferno. He slammed his icon down in front of him. It sent a shock wave across the ground that almost knocked over a couple of his marines. His body started to warp and grow and twist and he was suddenly lifted of his feet. Red lightning struck the ground around it and were they struck a twisting form started to take its place in reality. Grendal’s form was unrecognisable now, it was a huge beast of muscle with two great wings sprouting from its back. After the transformation was complete, the mighty form of a blood thirster stood tall a both 20 blood letter lesser demons. It took up the icon which formed itself into a mighty axe. 

Kragnor smirked. The marines would not have been expecting this. He snatched a aux pex from the nearest marine and saw that the objective was only six kilometres away! The demon host would be enough to hold them of long enough for them to get to their objective. “ Slaughterers move out!” Kragnor doomed signalling towards the objective.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Ares bourded the Thunderhawk and as it took off he looked down at the rest of the Imperiums force, he looked over at the rest of the army he had under his command, the squad of sternguard had there bolters held in front of them and there combat knifes in there holsters, they were not close comnbat specialists. But his tactical squad could be, he went to the front of the transport section and opened a weapon locker, inside there was chainswords, he picked one up and tossed to one of the Tactical marines, he was going into Close Combat well the sternguard squad provided support.

The sight of a thunderhawk in the air was a truly terrifying sight, but evern worse was when it opened fire. The sound of the Turbo Laser Detructer on top of the Thunderhawk roared as it shot a huge creature that the traitor summoned, the shot, even at such an extreme range hit home, the creature ws shot from the sky, only to get back up even madder then before...


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

As Kragnor ran towards the objective, aux-pex in hand he glanced back to see the fight unravelling behind him. The Greater demon of khorne had taken a hit from the thunderhawks primary weapon. As it fell from the sky it gave out a ear splitting screech as it plummeted out of the sky. It's heavy body hit the ground sending up a cloud of soil. For a moment it looked as if it was down for the count but then a terrifying roar erupted from the smoke and it bounded upwards. When it was at the pinnacle of its jump it spread its wings a flew quickly towards the thunder hawk.

Kragnor spat out a curse as he stumbled on a piece of wreckage from a rhino. "I should look where I'm going" he thought to him self. Ignoring his own advice he looked back. He saw the blood letters still sprinting towards the rhinos but they were not what interested him. The blood thirster had located its attacker and was struggling to keep hold of its front. It started to climb the side of the Thunderhawk working its way towards the cockpit. As it reached the window it sent its powerful fist smashing through. It fumbled around for a moment then with drew its arm, one of the Thunderhawk drivers clutched in its hand. He bit it in half then sent it falling to the floor. Then the blood thirster made its way onto the wing of the Thunderhawk. Suddenly the space marine gunship dipped its wing, unbalancing the beast which was sent falling to the ground once again. But just before it hit, it beat its powerful wings. It hovered for a moment then it caught site of the rhinos and sped of to greet them

Kragnor peered down at the aus-pex again. The target was less then 2 kilometres away now! He looked up excitedly scanning the view for anything that could be housing the most glorious prize. A small mausoleum was the only thing of any importance. It hade to be the place. It was lavishously decorated for a mausoleum of its size. A golden door depicting a image of a dieing imperial soldier, far to decorated to be a imperial guardsmen, a angle hovering a both it looking down at him sadly. He could see it was well made and would take some time to tear down. He would need the Combi melta of one of his terminator guards to get it down. He signalled for his men to carry on moving towards the objective when suddenly more orbital munitions landed in front of them blocking their way. He would loss allot of men if they tried to advance through the hail of death, even their power armour would not protect them fully. But the tactical dreadnought armour of his terminators would fair a much greater chance. 

"Brakon." he bellowed getting his attention. "Set up a defensive perimeter. Use the tomb stones to make barricades. Hold this line until we come back." He then turned towards his four remaining guards "Let us retrive our prize so we can be done with this world." They then dispersed inside the orbital bombardment.


----------

